# Cbid damage (in a good way!)



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

Welp, in a matter of weeks since I opened my cbid account, my stash has gone from just a few smokes in my little 25ct humidor to this...:clap2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

not bad, not bad! Undercrownds... MUWATs... DPGs.... 10th Anny maddys.... lookin' good!


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks man! It's a start!


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is some of the best looking damage I have ever seen.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice stuff right there!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

well there ya go! nice pick ups!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice buy! Just picked up a few from there myself. I'm so glad my wife and I have separate checking accounts!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh cbid got you too!

Nice looking stash man!

Those sticks look mighty tasty  Better start saving up for a marine cooler


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Ahh cbid got you too!
> 
> Nice looking stash man!
> 
> Those sticks look mighty tasty  Better start saving up for a marine cooler


Tell me about it. Those wineadors are suddenly looking very tempting!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking good, great stash


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice pick up!



zephead61 said:


> I'm so glad my wife and I have separate checking accounts!


Aint that the truth!


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Now for the really tough part.... letting them rest.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking stash/first purchase Jason. cbid is a dangerous site. Be careful! LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Those Perdomo Lot 23's are nice. I bought a box a couple months ago and have only had a couple so far, but they've been pretty darn good.

*Woohoo! Post #500 ! *


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the sickness/addiction that is C-Bid sir!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice! Gonna have to try out cBid one of these days...


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

hmm now you're gonna make me buy fiver of undercrowns and perdomo 23's 

Dammit cbid, dammit!

Have you burned any of those sticks yet? 

I'd like to know what you think of the undercrown.


----------

